
PagerDuty Hacks: Alert by Foam Dart Bombardment - romanhn
https://www.pagerduty.com/blog/pagerduty-hacks-alert-foam-dart-bombardment/
======
shermanyo
I want someone to hack our coffee machine to brew a cup before alerting...

"Something went wrong, take this..." :D

